
Before you make your next web app – think before you React - zamfan
https://hashnode.com/post/vanilla-javascript-vs-frameworks-and-libraries-finding-a-good-balance-civ1zfus90pphdc53q8vtakz5
======
zamfan
Use VanillaJS instead or...

Zam - [http://zamjs.com](http://zamjs.com)

Vue - [https://vuejs.org](https://vuejs.org)

